# You know who I haven't posted photos of in a while? Jack.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Just a few, but way overdue.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Aw, handsome boy!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So handsome!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks. He is such a sweet dog. I mean *SUCH* a sweet dog.


----------



## finley. (Mar 25, 2014)

he is just precious! How old is he?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

finley. said:


> he is just precious! How old is he?


He's 7 and 1/2. Fit as can be, still, but was noticing out in the sun today how much white is creeping on his face.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

The first picture looks like "I'm ticked off at you for forgetting me."

He is a good looking boy! But don't those white facial hairs just break your heart?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Such a dignified boy. The red collar and leash look good on him.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The gray totally breaks my heart. 

(And I LOVE him in red).

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is so handsome!


----------



## aussiegirl6 (Mar 16, 2013)

My favorite is pic #4, he seems to be saying, "I didn't do it!" ha ha ha ha


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

He looks so sweet 
And yes, handsome fellow!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

His face reminds me of Hamilton's with the expressive eyebrows.


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

Beautiful boy! he looks like he can still run circles around the youngsters.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh yeah. No one can run like Jack - he's still stupid, ridiculously, *crazy* fast, and running is just about his favorite thing in the world.

He's also really good at making HUGE eyes (pic 4 ;-)) with the help of those eyebrows.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

very nice pics grey hair and all. it is sad but at the same time I have such a weakness for the grey muzzle club. My biggest one are golden retrievers for some odd reason. Thanks for getting around to posting pictures of Jack. he looks like a sweety


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> very nice pics grey hair and all. it is sad but at the same time I have such a weakness for the grey muzzle club. My biggest one are golden retrievers for some odd reason. Thanks for getting around to posting pictures of Jack. he looks like a sweety


I really like seeing them gray in some way too. Seems to make them look sweeter.

More picture shere in just a second, since I found a couple I forgot to post.



















He's still pretty fit, all told, though.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

One day I will own a rattie...I just think they're totally what I'm after in a dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> One day I will own a rattie...I just think they're totally what I'm after in a dog.


They're really pretty awesome dogs. I will probably never not have one kicking around my crew, at least not for very long. They're just such good, balanced, dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

We have had a nearly 2 month long ordeal thanks to a reaction to internal stitches, but I am declaring it done.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Excellent picture Cptjack What a cute dog. Looks like a buys little character. Love the close up smile photo the best.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Inga. He's a really good boy, and seeing him light back up after a couple of months of hiding under the bed every time I came near him makes me happier than I can say.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Jack is such a lovely gentleman. I'm glad he is finally feeling better. Bet he is glad to be outside running again.


----------

